# Need to replace Hard drive on Premiere TCD746320



## neroroxxx (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi all, my friend's TiVo's hard drive apparently went bad and they asked me to replace it, i have a few questions as i've seen kits that claim to come "formatted" and i want to make sure i have everything i need.

#1 does the hard drive i'm replacing hold the actual operating system or it's just for storage?

#2 if its just for storage, can i just plug in a hard drive and format the hard drive directly inside the TiVo or do i need to format it before installing it? (i'm referring to the file system of the drive of course)

#3 Is there any software I have to instal on the hard drive to use it or is it just a storage drive for recorded shows?

#4 is there a maximum capacity for the hard drive? I was thinking about installing a 2TB

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

On a Premiere, the drive holds everything (OS, software & storage). Unless you have another working 746 to copy, you have to restore an image file that I'm sending you with DvrBARS. That will give you a 320GB image on whatever drive you use, and you can use MFSTools 3.2 to expand it into the additional space. 8TB is possible, but it gets pretty complicated. 2TB is fairly easy.

See the DvrBARS and MFSTools 3.2 threads in this forum for more info.


----------

